# Inherited Watches...



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi

Inherited these along with another on a separate topic. Basically I'd like to know a bit more about them.

Thanks in advance, Matt.


----------



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

As you can tell I'm a newbie - could a mod or whoever move this into the pocket watch section?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Matt, :welcome: to :rltb: - it's a good place to be! :yes:

You can ask a Moderator to move this using the "Report" button at the bottom left hand side below your original first posting, they should be able to move the whole topic over - no problema Senor! :rofl:

Three different PW's, and one even with it's key? Nice instant collection there! - One to wear, one for tomorrow, and one in the wash msl:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Lovely watches, Matt (welcome to :rltb: BTW!)The one on the left is very interesting...it looks as though it has a chronograph movement in it, though it may be what is referred to as a 'Doctors' watch...where the extra large second hand in the centre was used for taking patients pulses, etc. It is stem wind, and pin set, ie you turn the crown as usual to wind the spring, and then you press the small pin to the R of the crown with your thumbnail and turn the crown to set the hands.

The one on the left looks like a very early (being key wound) H Samuels watch, who as you know are still going strong today! I'm sure someone with vastly more knowledge than myself will be along shortly to add more! That Benson in your other thread is stunning, BTW, and I also have one of those Masonic balls...they're really something else aren't they?!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As an after thought on the Doctors watch, I would think that a press on the crown starts the chronometer, and a second push stops it...not sure how it resets...perhaps a third push? :dntknw:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Stunning watches Matt,superb family heirlooms,i've bought two early London silver(George Stockwell) pocket watches this week myself,i find the history fascinating,so it was great to see yours.

Sam. :cheers:

If i squint my eyes,i think the middle on in the top picture,is Sterling stamped in 1921.

If you could show the rest of the hallmarks,we could probably tell you more,like the case maker/agents name/assay office etc..


----------

